# Galactica



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thought you guys might want to see what it looks like at this point. Just the mockup, still a little work to do...


----------



## Neverendingmods (May 31, 2006)

WOWW!!!:thumbsup:

Looks GREAT!


I'm gonna have real difficulty waiting for this one. . .


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

*Looks great!*

That's not right!! You covered the cutting board so we couldn't figure out the size of the model!!BTW it looks great, I need more views!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmm, looks like I'm going to have to pass on this one.






















NOT! 

I want it yesterday! Great Barrier Reef that looks sweet! Can't wait!!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

great....as usual.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the burning question...

do the landing bay pods retract?


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Wow, that sure looks sweet!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Is it LEGO?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That looks really frakking cool. I'm certainly getting more than one of these. I love how you even have the anti-spacecraft guns on the hull. 

Sean


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking very nice! 
Not that I expected any different...
.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow. Just wow.



Lou Dalmaso said:


> the burning question...
> 
> do the landing bay pods retract?


Perhaps I'm just reading too much into this, but maybe the smooth areas on the tops of the landing bay pod arms mean that they're made to slide?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'm just reading too much into this, but maybe the smooth areas on the tops of the landing bay pod arms mean that they're made to slide?


That was a good point, we can only hope....:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

check out club moebius. There are pics of top, bottom , sides and close up of the stand. I cant wait for this kit.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> the burning question...
> 
> do the landing bay pods retract?


The pods can be posed, up to you to make them retractable...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

This kit is just sounding better and better. Really can't wait for this one. 

Sean


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> check out club moebius. There are pics of top, bottom , sides and close up of the stand. I cant wait for this kit.


Thanks for the heads up. The other shots are awesome ... and larger.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Looks great.

Is there any panel detail between the ribs?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Well I just preordered one. Picture sold me. 

Will there be a prepainted one too?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm gonna ve different and say I _can _wait for this one.

"Cause, ya know, we have no choice.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Moebius said:


> The pods can be posed, up to you to make them retractable...


Fair enough

So..are they here yet?


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

More pictures please....I said please!!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Captain_April said:


> More pictures please....I said please!!!!


I think they are keeping the really good shots on Club Moebius to give people an incentive to sign up- special previews are one of the perks.
I will eventually sign up there myself, I am just waiting for extra cash (though a different premium would tip things- I might be one of the few people who cannot stand 'Big Frankie'- out of proportion figures like that and bobbleheads creep me out).

.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Okay, for you "Club Moebius" people: Some questions, if you can see them:
-Can you see any panel detailing/ small guns between the ribs?
-is the word "Galactica" raised lettering?
-Is the armor plate made to look hollow underneath? Like, do the edges overlap the ribs?
-How do the engines look?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

RedHeadKevin said:


> Okay, for you "Club Moebius" people: Some questions, if you can see them:
> -Can you see any panel detailing/ small guns between the ribs?
> -is the word "Galactica" raised lettering?
> -Is the armor plate made to look hollow underneath? Like, do the edges overlap the ribs?
> -How do the engines look?


I can answer a couple of things:










No raised "Galactica". With styrene, you can't "overlap" without either seperate pieces or complicated tooling so "no". No engine pictures that I recall there.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Moebius said:


> I can answer a couple of things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not having the raised Galactica letters is a good thing in this case.

Paul, I'm sure could easily make raised names in PE if he chooses.

I'd rather have to add a PE name plate, then have to sand off raised letters, if I wanted to make a battlestar other than Galactica.

Besides, at that scale, the nameplate should not be more than .005 of an in. thick. If Paul can do that, then fine. Otherwise, I'd rather simply have a slight dropshadow on the decal.

Frank, I couldn't tell if there was panel detail between the ribs or not.
Or would this happen in a more finalized tool?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I so choose 

I'll likely be working with 0.005" brass for this project so the letters will be raised 0.0025". As of right now (since I haven't seen anything of the kit beyond these pictures) I'm thinking that I'll include decals and etch for several ship names along with various sundry bits for around the ship.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> Frank, I couldn't tell if there was panel detail between the ribs or not.
> Or would this happen in a more finalized tool?


Not much for real detail between the ribs. A few spots have some detail, but most is fairly plain. It will get a little more detail than this, but this is pretty close to being ready to tool.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I can see the between rib detail an area where you could either fill with styrene chips of perhaps an afrer market decal strip decal set with the tiny piping/panels in gray. Sortof the BSG version of the Trek Aztecing...

I have the Diamond Select Galactica cold cast that I staerted adding the rib detail with using graphite- time consuming but not terrible.

.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking nice. I couldn't tell from the show whether it was "ribbed" because it was being decommissioned and plating stripped for scrap or that was the architecture of the ship. Seemed like a huge amount of "wasted" space between the ribs for a spaceship. Could've come in handy for extra water, fuel.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, Moebius! The Bucket looks frakkin' awesome!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

They show guns mounted like they were intended to be used between the ribs instead of behind retractable covers on a smooth hull...
I like the look- it is distinctive and looks better to me that the usual greebly or melted organic look used so often.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Tim H. said:


> I couldn't tell from the show whether it was "ribbed" because it was being decommissioned and plating stripped for scrap or that was the architecture of the ship. Seemed like a huge amount of "wasted" space between the ribs for a spaceship. Could've come in handy for extra water, fuel.


I always assumed the ribs acted as strengtheners to reinforce and maintain the integrity and shape of the hull. Since it's in space, it wouldn't have to conform to our understanding of aerodynamics (or astrodynamics in this case, I suppose) so a smooth hull wouldn't be necessary, so why not place them on the exterior of the hull where they're not taking up interior space that could be better used for storage, living quarters, etc.?

That's my theory, anyway, and I'm sticking to it. 

Back to the topic, the kit looks great to me! Looking forward to adding it to my ever-growing stash. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Pics look great thus far! I'm definitely excited to get the kit. :thumbsup:




jaws62666 said:


> check out club moebius. There are pics of top, bottom , sides and close up of the stand. I cant wait for this kit.


"club moebius"? Gotta link...? 

.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The *Club Moebius* link at: http://www.moebiusmodels.com/ or directly here: http://www.moebiusmodels.com/clubMoebiusEntry.html


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Frank, do you mean since there are no raised "Galactica" letters molded in, it will instead be a name plate that is glued on?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Moebius said:


> No raised "Galactica". With styrene, you can't "overlap" without either seperate pieces or complicated tooling so "no".


Since a nameplate would be a separate piece this pretty much says "no".


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Since a nameplate would be a separate piece this pretty much says "no".



Hence an opportunity for an aftermarket photoetch version :thumbsup: Hopefully one that includes the railings on the starboard side's landing bays for the Museum version


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

ryoga said:


> Hopefully one that includes the railings on the starboard side's landing bays for the Museum version


The railings would 0.009" tall in scale - I'm not even sure you could hold something like that, let alone glue it in place and still have it be larger than the glue joint 

(And that's aside from the resolution issue - I wouldn't even be able to create any difference between the vertical and horizontal portions.)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> I always assumed the ribs acted as strengtheners to reinforce and maintain the integrity and shape of the hull. Since it's in space, it wouldn't have to conform to our understanding of aerodynamics (or astrodynamics in this case, I suppose) so a smooth hull wouldn't be necessary, so why not place them on the exterior of the hull where they're not taking up interior space that could be better used for storage, living quarters, etc.?
> 
> That's my theory, anyway, and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Back to the topic, the kit looks great to me! Looking forward to adding it to my ever-growing stash. :thumbsup:


I did a pretty detailed CG model of the hangar deck (and then did it some more after I found out some measurements from the actual stage blueprints). As part of that, I took a high-rez image of Galactica's profile and enlarged that to the actual size of the ship. 
The beams in the hangar line up with each edge of those ribs. Which impressed me to no end that the guys thought that deeply into the design of the show.
My conclusion from that was that those ribs are hollow members that run the whole interior of the ship and are part of the framing of the whole ship.

Sort of like hollow box truss, being a small part of an even larger hollow box truss. In the end, incredibly strong.

As for the reason for the rib on the exterior, people have speculated that those armor plates covered more of the ship, and that the ribs themselves helped to contain the damage from surface explosions.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I love the show and I gotta get this model!!! Only frakin Cylons would not like this model!!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> The railings would 0.009" tall in scale - I'm not even sure you could hold something like that, let alone glue it in place and still have it be larger than the glue joint
> 
> (And that's aside from the resolution issue - I wouldn't even be able to create any difference between the vertical and horizontal portions.)


...............  .. well, it was nice to wish for


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

I joined the club today but I still can't access anything, in fact nothing works, well they did get my ten bucks.....I guess something worked.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Don't feel bad Cap. I've been sent two seperate usernames and passwords for Club Moebius since I joined, and neither of them work.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

The Club Moebius shots are gorgeous! This is going to be fantastic!
It would be GREAT if there were some PE detail strips to go between them bare spots between the ribs. Any chance of that Paul?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Steven,

There's a *possibility*, though I'm not sure my skills are up to it - those'd be some tiny strips!

Paul

P.S. There are other items for this ship in the offing, though. This'll be a cool one to super-detail.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Yeah. I figured! I'm thinking they would be on the order of PE seatbelts or straps meant for 1/35 armor kits. Small, but IMHO, just the additional detail would be over-the-top! Looking forward to the additional goodies! :hat:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

True, but the nice thing about seatbelts is that they don't have to fit perfectly into tiny little slots


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paul,

i'm sure what you come up with will be a gas!

what I'd like to see (besides the name plate) is the "criss cross window frame" that went over the openings on the museum landing bay.

beyond that, everything else is gravy


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Same here, Lou! 

I am moist w/anticipations. :tongue:

I've got two of the Timeslip kits, but also pre-ordered two of these. I'm most excited to have one of these in styrene.



Paulbo said:


> The *Club Moebius* link at: http://www.moebiusmodels.com/ or directly here: http://www.moebiusmodels.com/clubMoebiusEntry.html


You have to pay money to join...? 

I'll shut up now, 'cause at least there are perks. Back when I was collecting G.I. Joes, 21st Century Toys had a club you joined for free. Thus, my initial reaction. No insult intended.

.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> Same here, Lou!
> 
> I am moist w/anticipations. :tongue:
> 
> ...


You pay, but you get it back with a purchase. If I could do if for free I would, but this is as close as we can get at this point....


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I see that, Frank. I was typing the reason for my initial reaction when you read my post. My apologies if it offended you. I'll prolly join a bit later today. 

Any BSG exclusive stuff lined up?

.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> I see that, Frank. I was typing the reason for my initial reaction when you read my post. My apologies if it offended you. I'll prolly join a bit later today.
> 
> Any BSG exclusive stuff lined up?
> 
> .


No offense at all taken, I wish I could offer it all for free up front. No exclusives at this point, but maybe something before the end of the year.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I haven't read through all the posts, bur as far as I know about the ribs; I believe the only reason you even see them is because the ship was in the process of having the expensive armor plating removed and at some point was going to have them replaced by 'dummy' plating since, at the time, the ship was or was in the process of being decommissioned and turned into a museum. Therefore the ribs are part of the structural framework. In her glory days she was totally covered up and pretty.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Ribs could also be there as a defensive technique. An enemy ship on a straffing run would only hit the sides of the ribs, not the hull,
To hit the hull you have to travel towards it at right angles, providing a better target for defensive guns.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

*Very Cool!*

Just checked the recent photo of the new Galactica kit,And i love it!
I'm not a big fan of the reimagined galactica series, but they did capture the spirit of the Galactica & Vipers very nicely for the new show, So no complaints there! Thanks for bringing more fantastic sci-fi kits to the enthusiasts this new year!:thumbsup:


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I don't remember now , but did the Pegasis have the ribs too.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

kangg7 said:


> I don't remember now , but did the Pegasis have the ribs too.


No, the Pegasus had more "traditional" armor plating.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

It was bigger too. It looked closer to TOS BSG.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> The Ribs could also be there as a defensive technique. An enemy ship on a straffing run would only hit the sides of the ribs, not the hull,
> To hit the hull you have to travel towards it at right angles, providing a better target for defensive guns.


That's the reason for the ribs. I read that somewhere. The guns are in-set between the ribs for protection.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> The Ribs could also be there as a defensive technique. An enemy ship on a straffing run would only hit the sides of the ribs, not the hull,
> To hit the hull you have to travel towards it at right angles, providing a better target for defensive guns.


An excellent explanation. But there's another explanation ...

They look cool


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Agreed.



JeffG said:


> I haven't read through all the posts, bur as far as I know about the ribs; I believe the only reason you even see them is because the ship was in the process of having the expensive armor plating removed and at some point was going to have them replaced by 'dummy' plating since, at the time, the ship was or was in the process of being decommissioned and turned into a museum. Therefore the ribs are part of the structural framework. In her glory days she was totally covered up and pretty.


Actually, that's never been a canon statement. She wasn't completely covered per the scene in "Razor". The same armor doesn't cover her like we see on _Columbia_. As was also previously pointed out, the AAA guns are present in the trenches. They removed the armor then replaced the AAA guns in the gaps where the plates existed? Doesn't track.... 

It's been mentioned by the CGI model designers that this was the original configuration for _The_ _Bucket_.

.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I can't believe no one's come up with a "ribbed for her pleasure" comment...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Every so ofter a new 'look' comes around in fictional spacecraft. 2001 established the greebly-hull style wich was perfected in StarWars and most other films afterward. HR Giger established the bio-mechanical/organic liik with evolved with Farscape/Andromedia/LEXX and countless bad guy ships. Star Trek TMP/TNG et all revived the smooth panelled hull and just when you think there is nothing new to create the NuBSG ribbed look appears. A very nice hardware style with implied practicality and a way of breaking up large expances of hull and making it look dramatic.
While I did not care for the shows writing and filming stlye, it had some of the best ship designs seen in quite a while, IMO.
The real trick is to have it look cool but also make it look like there is a reason for it to look that way at all.

.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Thanks, Griff. Don't remember where I read that explanation, but I read it quite some time ago. It seemed to make total sense to me and kinda stuck. I'll see if I can find it somewhere. Anyway, can't wait for the kit to come out. I'm nearly finished with the tiny mini Galactica now. Even though I'd like the plastic kit in a little bigger scale, it's still gonna seem like a behemoth compared to my resin version!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

This discussion about the exposed ribbing on the Galactica is an interesting one. I remember when the miniseries first came out, a friend of mine described the Galactica as "a bunch of armadillos huddled together". It does have a bit of a more organic look than the original 1978 version. When I first saw it, I saw the partial hull plating and the exposed ribs and it does look like a ship that was in the process of being decomissioned. 

I've got a small die cast version of the Galactica (about 3" long) and a larger die cast display model (about 7-8" long). If I bought the Moebius version, I'd be tempted to create hull plating for the ribbed sections just to see how it would look that way. If nothing else, it would be a fun exercise and it would look kind of unique if the idea worked.

Bryan


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Ribs on a stregasaurus and on amplifiers are used to dissipate heat. Not sure why it would be needed in the cold of space. I like the idea of ribs being used to deflect attacks.


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Ribs mean no "AZTEC" paint job. Yea!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

not sure what the age of the new show BSG was but I think from the pictures with some aging its gonna look great, many Thanks frank for a great kit.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RedHeadKevin said:


> I can't believe no one's come up with a "ribbed for her pleasure" comment...


Are you kidding?

I said that two seconds after I first saw her in 2003.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, that was pretty common back when the show first started. 


JeffG said:


> Thanks, Griff. Don't remember where I read that explanation, but I read it quite some time ago. It seemed to make total sense to me and kinda stuck. I'll see if I can find it somewhere.


Likely in the official BSG magazine, which while "official" stated several things incorrectly. Sort of like how the original TNS BSG SciFi.com site had inaccurate info. 

BTW, sorry if my post above came off snarky. Wasn't meant to be so, but I see where it sort of comes across that way.


> Anyway, can't wait for the kit to come out. I'm nearly finished with the tiny mini Galactica now. Even though I'd like the plastic kit in a little bigger scale, it's still gonna seem like a behemoth compared to my resin version!


Oh, yeah. Be kewel to see a side-by-side comparison. :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Does the Galactica kit come with windows? I don't recall it on the TV show but it must have had some.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Only windows the G had were in the " middle " section
below the Top Head piece and above the Lower Jaw piece..

Will be way to small to really bother with in this scale
but it's possible ?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Single strands of fiber optic should be able to duplicate the lights...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Oh, I've stayed away from the forum for just that much too long! That looks just way too cool!! Chalk me up for a kit or three!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Wolvster said:


> Only windows the G had were in the " middle " section
> below the Top Head piece and above the Lower Jaw piece..
> 
> Will be way to small to really bother with in this scale
> but it's possible ?


I realize that we only ever saw the one window, but if that really was the only window the outside, what were all those lights in the "gator mouth"? It also doesn't make much sense to not have a few windows in some strategic areas which would allow observation of some few areas of the hull to locate possibly critically damaged areas. I'm talkin' small, heavily armored observation windows, not cabin portholes.

Just thinkin' outloud, more'n anything.


.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

BatToys said:


> Does the Galactica kit come with windows? I don't recall it on the TV show but it must have had some.


I think I remember seeing a porthole in someone's cabin. Might not have been Galactica though. It might have been the lawyer guy who became president's quarters.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I do not think windows are important enough on a warship to have hull weakpoints. Unless a window was in a protruding section you would never see the hull and cameras and viewscreens can do anything a window does even better. Airline designers have wished for many years they could eliminate them from passenger aircraft- it is like having a big structural zipper down both sides.
The lights around the gator's mouth area may not be windows at all- perhaps some long range scanners have lighted parts like a tricorder does. 
One of the things I like about the NuBSG Battlestars is they have the CnC buried deep in the hull, not perched on top of a saucer section providing a tempting target. When the enemy throws nukes at you even armored viewports would not be a great place to stand near.

.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

You could always go with the explanation that any "portholes" shown on interior shots of the Galactica were actually hi-definition, 3D television screens, which showed a picture of the stars outside. 

As for lights on the outside, they could all just be lights, for one reason or another, illuminating airlocks or maintenance hatches.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm pretty sure there was a round porthole in Adama's cabin.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

nope... it was a tv


(see? you could use that argument very easily!)


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

From memory the only main window of any size on the nu*G* was the observation deck located at the very front of the ship.

In line with it being a battlewagon - and a space-borne one at that - there were almost no other windows / portholes etc.

Why? Because on a spaceship anything less that hullplating is weakness!

The CIC: no windows! As on modern sea warships, the *G*'s main CIC is buried deep inside the hull...with no windows.

There's a theme running through this.... 

But: don't get window lights confused with running lights.

Plus - to completely contradict everything I've just said - I suppose it would make sense to have hull lights....just incase the toasters got a boarding party onto the hull.

I'm going to have a bit of lie-down now...

*BF*


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

You would definately *want* windows. What if all of your sensor equipment was rendered inoperative? If you're on a ship with no windows, you're helpless. If your ship has observation ports you could at least look outside.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I wish Kirk had sent somebody to look outside a window during 'the Wrath of Khan'- both ships blind with sensors but outside the hull you could see a good ways off.

Back on Topic- didn't we see manned turrets in the final episode?

.


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

The manned turrets have looked like that pretty much from day one. I saw individual renders of Galactica's anti-spacecraft guns, albeit not on the show, but fairly early in the series run. And yes, there is a large transparency enclosed bubble/canopy control cabin on it. In fact, the guns are huge compared to a typical human being, much larger than even a pair of 20mm M61 Vulcans. Apparently in nuBSG, the guns are manually controlled, in keeping with Galactica's overall design philosophy of making all weapon systems and sub-systems 'un-hackable.'


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

If they use manned turrets in combat there is a good chance they either can also have 'Spotter' blisters or have the gun turrets report in direct visual info in case the exterior cameras are not enough or not available...

.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

The FRAK CANNONS _{ what I like to call 'em..  }_
that are the G's main Guns are indeed HUGE ! 
They measure over 35 meters in length!

Oh, and they have a three man gun crew to
operate each turret.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

The cannons do have windows. See the blister in the center on this pic.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Which would make those domes about 1/50 of an inch...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's a 0.02" optic fiber. Pretty do-able.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

those "barrels" would look frakking awesome done in PE. Make a center "hole" with 3 spokes coming off it. By the way, Moebius, are the gun turrets on the Galactica kit seperate parts? Are the barrels separate from the turret? (meaning, can we make the barrels elevated?)


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Those cannons may not be as high tech as phasers, but for whatever reason, they look like they'd hurt a whole lot more!


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Could we see some pics of how the master is made into metal tooling? Never seen this done.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Tim H. said:


> Could we see some pics of how the master is made into metal tooling? Never seen this done.


That would be cool!


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

Captain_April said:


> That's not right!! You covered the cutting board so we couldn't figure out the size of the model!!BTW it looks great, I need more views!!!:thumbsup:


48cm x 17cm assuming the visible markings on the right are cm.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Knight1966 said:


> 48cm x 17cm assuming the visible markings on the right are cm.


NO! They're inches. The model's going to be 48 x 17 inches! Awesome!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

wasnt there a clear bubble on the back of the old BSG , some sort of observatory ?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

woof359 said:


> wasnt there a clear bubble on the back of the old BSG , some sort of observatory ?


Yes there was an observatory on top of the engine section that Apollo had restored.

According to dialogue, there used to be quite a lot more of them scattered over the ship.

They were used to double check computer navigation.

Geek factor..........7.
I just happened to watch that ep. (Hand of God) a night or so ago.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

[Geek Note]

The main artillery turrets atop the G that other posters have referred to are the *KEWs*: *Kinetic Energy Weapon systems*.

From the Battlestar Wiki:

_A *kinetic energy weapon* is a weapon that causes damage as a result of the kinetic energy (motion) imparted to a projectile. This includes firearms firing solid bullets first and foremost but may also include guns firing explosive shells.

In fan circles, the battlestar and Viper weapons are sometimes called railguns. However this has never been stated on screen and a lot of evidence, like the use of chemically propelled rounds, points to them being conventional guns. Indeed, the exact nature of these weapons is still being discussed by the production team..._

Motto: "Nothing Stops A Missile Like Shrapnel!"

That is all.

[/Geek Note]


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BatToys said:


> Ribs on a stregasaurus and on amplifiers are used to dissipate heat. Not sure why it would be needed in the cold of space.


Oh, heat dissipation is VERY important in space! The space shuttle opens its cargo doors the minute it's in orbit to expose the huge radiator panels inside the doors. If the doors can't open, the ship overheats very quickly.


----------



## seahawkcruit (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi All, 

Long time lurker, first time poster. Gotta say I am totally hyped about this kit. Just the few pics I have seem so far has lead me to pre-order 6 of these bad boys (early b-day present from the Wifey). 

Moebius, you and your staff are artists, pure and simple. The pics look superb and I can't wait to get a hold of these in the near future just to ogle over the detail you guys have put into it. That and the Flight Pods are positionable....SCORE! I'm already working on a automatic motor! You've got a real winner in this kit. On a side note, got your Viper coming next week, another home run!

God Bless all, and Semper Fortis!

Will Barton
US Navy


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Is there any timetable at all on this kit. I just got the Mark ii and it is awesome.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

They say in the third quarter of the year, which should be sometime late summer/early fall. I can't wait for this one, too. 

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wasn't so bothered about this before as I prefer the original Galactica but I'm looking forward to it now as it looks like a nice tooling. When's it out?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Um, perhaps the post right above yours would have a clue?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> Um, perhaps the post right above yours would have a clue?




Stupid me. Didn't notice that for some reason.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Is Moebius going to include small people to flush out of the air locks?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Probably not, but you could always buy some aftermarket sand and repaint it to resemble key characters being spaced...

.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

ParaGrafix will be providing PE crew for the Galactica. Since we've had many requests from people who want to add on their own civilian attire, half of the figures will be in various Colonial military garb while the other half will be nude and anatomically correct.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> ParaGrafix will be providing PE crew for the Galactica. Since we've had many requests from people who want to add on their own civilian attire, half of the figures will be in various Colonial military garb while the other half will be nude and anatomically correct.


Starbuck and Boomer.......:woohoo:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Starbuck and Boomer.......:woohoo:



Oh yeah, you have my undivided attention now. Can they come prepainted? Painting figures at that scale .. well, its just bad on my eyes :tongue:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

It'll be _that big_ that you'd be able to make out individual figures?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> ParaGrafix will be providing PE crew for the Galactica. Since we've had many requests from people who want to add on their own civilian attire, half of the figures will be in various Colonial military garb while the other half will be nude and anatomically correct.


and hair color?

I for one am tired of the gingers being passed over!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Magesblood said:


> It'll be _that big_ that you'd be able to make out individual figures?


Oh c'mon, they'll be .018" tall. Haven't you ever seen those artists that sculpt stuff on the head of a pin? No problem!





And if you believe that... :lol:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> ParaGrafix will be providing PE crew for the Galactica. Since we've had many requests from people who want to add on their own civilian attire, half of the figures will be in various Colonial military garb while the other half will be nude and anatomically correct.


Will they come with some customizing options? I am thinking wristwatches, side arms, eyeglasses and of course a pack of smokes for the good Doctor...

.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> It'll be _that big_ that you'd be able to make out individual figures?


Please tell us you know it's April Fools......


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> I did a pretty detailed CG model of the hangar deck (and then did it some more after I found out some measurements from the actual stage blueprints). As part of that, I took a high-rez image of Galactica's profile and enlarged that to the actual size of the ship.
> The beams in the hangar line up with each edge of those ribs. Which impressed me to no end that the guys thought that deeply into the design of the show.
> My conclusion from that was that those ribs are hollow members that run the whole interior of the ship and are part of the framing of the whole ship.
> 
> ...


Club, could you PM me about hollow box trusses and how they're made? I'm curious as to if it'll help me with a support dilemma that I'm having....


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Please tell us you know it's April Fools......


LOL ... yeah man, get into the spirit ... or get conned


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

teslabe said:


> Please tell us you know it's April Fools......


It is?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> It is?


Well Paul, I think they know we won't be including these with the kit....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks, Frank. I appreciate that you left them out so I can do them.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Well Paul, I think they know we won't be including these with the kit....


You'd be very surprised what some people think.....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I wish the tiny figures WERE possible, but I think the only technology that could make them would be the amazing machine that guy used to make the Enterprise-D that was so small you needed an electron microscope to see.

I'm betting Trekkriffic could still paint them, though!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

teslabe said:


> Please tell us you know it's April Fools......


Why celebrate April Fools Day? Do you know how many Fools died that fateful day in 1782? All at the hands of the boy who cried wolf.

So sad. Some say it wasn't a wolf at all.


----------



## Crawford42 (Mar 29, 2010)

Loving what I'm seeing of Galactica so far. Just got my Viper, it's a wonderful kit. I was looking at the pics of upcoming kits and I can't wait for the Cylon. 

Why no Cylon Raider though? Has anyone said anything about that? I figured that would have happened before the Viper Mark VII.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I would opt for a raider first then a centurion, but I guess its a business decision. A raider would probably sell better.

Another sure bet is the Raptor - esp one with the option to fit in all those missile pods - and a female pilot (woohoo .. I luv Athena) ... oh wait .. OT. this is the Galactica thread .. my bad


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I hope the line sells well enough for Moebius to produce a Raptor kit. I couldn't care less about the new Cylon Raider--too reminiscent of the Batwing IMO; I'd much rather see a kit of the Raiders used in _Razor_.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> ... the new Cylon Raider--too reminiscent of the Batwing IMO ...


Exactly! That was my first thought when I saw it.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I am sure we'll get to the Raider, but just not yet. It does remind you of the Batwing though...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The New Raider never did much for me- if you have a design with two gigantic prongs facing forward they should do something- BFGs maybe. The Razor Raiders were a nice update to the classic design.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ditto on the Razor Raiders. They looked fantastic! I don't hate the Nu Raiders, but I certainly don't love them either. I still find myself wishing they were ships with pilots rather than living ships.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I'm gonna stand on the other side of the fence and say that I hope they do get around to making the Raider because I always thought they were cool and highly unusual looking. Plus, I'm certain that one of the lighting companies will do a scanning eye kit for it whenever it's released...and tell me that wouldn't be sweet!


----------



## JohnnyBros718 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, indeed, it would be truly awesome to see a 32nd scale kit of the Razor Raider!! Like the Viper Mk. II, I love what they did with the original design and wished that this would have been the new series Raider. 

Fingers crossed that all of the BSG kits sell so well --- including the new Raider, which doesn't completely grab me either --- that we'll see this subject kitted.

Regards and Aloha,

Johnny B.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Moebius said:


> I am sure we'll get to the Raider, but just not yet. It does remind you of the Batwing though...


Batwing, eh? 

Y'know, it all goes back to the old Batplane. We've seen the jet as a kit. We've seen the wing. PL even put out a tiny autogyro. But we've never seen this one, and you could argue there's a 65-year line of design descent from this to the Raider.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The fact that the new Raider is a pilotless drone is the best thing about it and the dumbest thing about the original Raider is that it not only takes a robot to fly it, but THREE robots to do what one computer should have been able to do. Never made any sense at all...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

jbond said:


> The fact that the new Raider is a pilotless drone is the best thing about it and the dumbest thing about the original Raider is that it not only takes a robot to fly it, but THREE robots to do what one computer should have been able to do. Never made any sense at all...


It's not a pilot-less drone, it's a living hybrid, half Centurion and half Machine. Don't you remember when Starbuck found a crashed Raider and flew it back to Galactica?


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

jbond said:


> The fact that the new Raider is a pilotless drone is the best thing about it and the dumbest thing about the original Raider is that it not only takes a robot to fly it, but THREE robots to do what one computer should have been able to do. Never made any sense at all...


But it looked so cool when a Viper did that backwards maneuver stunt flying past a Raider and all three Cylons would turn their head in unison as the Viper passed overhead!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah, I know it's half-alive, I've watched the show...the point is if you have a race of robots why do you put them into a BIGGER robot to operate it? It's kind of like if Gundam pilots were robots. The fact that a Raider is an entity unto itself and doesn't need a pilot makes perfect sense.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Are the Heavy Raiders also alive? Why would they throw a 6 in there to pilot them during CAP's, then?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

jbond said:


> The fact that the new Raider is a pilotless drone is the best thing about it and the dumbest thing about the original Raider is that it not only takes a robot to fly it, but THREE robots to do what one computer should have been able to do. Never made any sense at all...


jbond,
my thoughts exactly!

it's right up there with having Geordie or Data holding up a tricorder, when they should "be" tricorders.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the new series and Razor Raiders! I would buy any ships from new BSG from Moebius! I am also looking forward to the new Centurion kit from Moebius! To bad the licence is only for New Series hardware! An original series Centurion with the Moebius treatment would be great to display side by side!:thumbsup:.

Cant wait for the Galactica to come out! Awsome!:thumbsup:

Judging by the new Viper Kit I just got from Cult's All of us BSG modelers will be happy for some time to come! Thanks team Moebius!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I heard it was Intel 8086 chips


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> I heard it was Intel 8086 chips


Boy....... That's a blast from past......


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I figured they were about the same vintage as the original Centurions.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

What are the chances that Moebius would come out with the TOS BSG? I would think that would be a great seller as well. I know I would love one.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

I believe that would be no chance. Their license is for the new series. Revell has the TOS kits, even though they didn't re-release the Galactica.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Dave P said:


> I believe that would be no chance. Their license is for the new series. Revell has the TOS kits, even though they didn't re-release the Galactica.


What would be nice is that Moebius Galactica kits sell extremely well - well enough for Revell to consider tooling up a TOS Galactica. It would have to be a complete redo since that out of proportion toy they released before cannot be saved with an added parts tree like the other kits they repopped.

.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Dave P said:


> I believe that would be no chance. Their license is for the new series. Revell has the TOS kits, even though they didn't re-release the Galactica.


Just as well. It was a putrid kit. Actually, that may have been a little harsh. We, meaning sci-fi modelers, have become fortunate in recent years by being exposed to better and vastly more accurate kits. What once bore a resemblance in years gone by hardly cuts the mustard these days. I just hope if they ever make another Galactica from the original series that they make an entirely new tooling. It's still a beautiful design and deserves much better.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Revell's Galactica, even though I have one sitting upstairs that keeps staring at me, is oneof the most blah kits I have ever touched. I may redo it sometime in the future, then again it may just induce more yawns.
The new Galactica is a sweet looking ship.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't want the old Revell TOS BSG back. I want to see Moebius work their magic on the Galactica and turn out a completely new kit, perhaps sightly larger than the Revell BSG. Just wishful thinking.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Slightly larger would be 'a dream' indeed but it would most likely be the same size as the new Galactica kit was scaled to fit the old Monogram kit.

The old kit can be made to look ok with some effort...I built mine as the Pegasus in 1990. photographed in my Pal's Hallway with a really swell camera! Thanks Qtan!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd like to see an original Galactica too but larger (much larger) and much more detailed than the awful Revell one. The original Galactica has such a lot of detail which would be lost on a smaller model.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

1/2500 would be a great scale for an original series _Galactica_. Lots of detail possible there.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

At the scale of the original (and the NuGalactica), there's tons of detail potential. Don't let the old POS fool you - that size can be detailed wonderfully, especially with the technology available today.

If Frank, Dave, and company were to put their minds to it, they would make the TOS Galactica of our dreams. (And I'd like to have it the same scale as the "original" and Moebius's upcoming kit.)


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I always thought a model of the Galactica...either version, should ideally be around 24" in length. Whatever scale that would make it. She is a big, hulkin' warship and should be portrayed in all her glory. That size would definitely get some 'Wow!' reactions. Having said all that, I'll take what I can get!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> At the scale of the original (and the NuGalactica), there's tons of detail potential. Don't let the old POS fool you - that size can be detailed wonderfully, especially with the technology available today.
> 
> If Frank, Dave, and company were to put their minds to it, they would make the TOS Galactica of our dreams. (And I'd like to have it the same scale as the "original" and Moebius's upcoming kit.)




I don't think justice could be done to it at that scale. The new Battlestar is detailed but it doesn't have many visible windows for a start. And to get that intricate kit bashed look I think would be very hard in that scale.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I've always felt that spaceship models should convey the feeling that the 'real' ship is supposed to.

To do a ship like the Galactica or a Star Destroyer in such a small scale is just sad.

These need to be big models to make us appreciate the ships they are supposed to represent.

1/2500 is a scale I'd LOVE to see things like this in.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> I've always felt that spaceship models should convey the feeling that the 'real' ship is supposed to.
> 
> To do a ship like the Galactica or a Star Destroyer in such a small scale is just sad.
> 
> ...


Ditto! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey wow Fluke that model looks cool! .....geesh.....did I say something wrong a while back?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

JeffG said:


> Ditto! :thumbsup:




Ditto from me too!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sorry about that guys...I had a bad night. Woman problems


----------

